# I went for a walk.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went for a walk this evening just for an hour around the block and as I had an 8 year old with me we decided to count how many times we had to step off the pavement into the road.... we stopped counting at 374 because we stopped and bought an ice lolly then walked again for another 20 minutes.
The off the pavement did not include crossing the road it was just just the number of times we had to leave the pavement because it was blocked with cars or rubbish.
Walking here is an utter nightmare


Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol

The problem with the pavement isn't only the number of the times you have to step off/on it, but the main problem the way I see it is how random it is, one step have to be too high, the other is high but it's not "that" high! Other times you don't even have to step to be in the street (That means cars don't have to hit the pavement to hit you lol)

There's no rhythm that you can set yourself to, at all!!!! Not to mention that there are streets with a 20 cm width pavement!! (By the way I'm talking about the "city" where I "live", which is a big city, but Cairo is MUCH better then in here believe it or not )

But what can I say about it? I always get "that" look if I said that Egypt is the largest unplanned random open zoo in the whole world, not to mention NEEDING a 4x4 SHOES to be able to "walk" here, but that's what I think anyway 

If I saved a penny each time I literally felt like a dead man walking I'd be a very rich guy by now (Not a millionaire cause I don't walk a lot )

Enjoy your "walks" lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't mind the high step up... good for the calf muscles it is the complete lack of regard to pedestrians safety that annoys me


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't mind the high step up... good for the calf muscles it is the complete lack of regard to pedestrians safety that annoys me


Lool

"Safety"???? Now you're talking like you just moved to Egypt 

The high steps are ok when they're not too high, but it's not that good with stepping off it though, not to mention how it's gonna feel for the elderly.....

Pavements weren't made for pedestrians in here by the way, it was made for shops to put their merchandise on it, for cars to park, for kids to play football, the list is long, let me know if you wanna know more reasons lol

Have a nice time


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I went for a walk this evening just for an hour around the block and as I had an 8 year old with me we decided to count how many times we had to step off the pavement into the road.... we stopped counting at 374 because we stopped and bought an ice lolly then walked again for another 20 minutes.
> The off the pavement did not include crossing the road it was just just the number of times we had to leave the pavement because it was blocked with cars or rubbish.
> Walking here is an utter nightmare
> 
> ...


Now i know why I live in Rehab - walking is a pleasure :clap2::clap2:
no cars on kerbs, just a few odd slabs out of place :eyebrows:


----------

